# Can you stop an adult dog from a habit of marking inside after a neuter?



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I am considering adding another toy poodle to our family. He's a 4 year old dog that my dog's breeder would like to re-home. The main is issue is that he is a marker....as in he marks inside the house. He's not currently neutered, which I would have done after I adopted him. Any chance that the neuter would stop the indoor marking? He's been one of the breeder's stud dogs living with lots of other dogs, and so I can understand he's needed to mark his territory. I just don't know if it's possible (or how likely it is) to break the indoor marking habit once he comes to a new home and has been neutered. Thoughts?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I find dogs, whether intact or not, are most likely to mark where a dog has already marked. I'd suggest using belly bands to prevent him from forming a habit of marking in your house while you get him settled and into a routine.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Neutering sometimes reduces indoor marking but often not. It is more of a training issue. At four years old this is a very ingrained habit so it will take a lot of time and patience to train out. I doubt neutering will have an effect. I would also second the suggestion of using a belly band when you are not able to tether the dog to you and watch like a hawk.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I got Merlin from the breeder at 16 months old. He was marking all over the place, just like all the many other males and females. He was doing all his business inside the house and in his crate, had never been outside.

I started housebreaking him as soon as we got home and I had him neutered a few weeks after. To be honest, it’s a lot of work and constant watching. I had to use belly bands as well. The first Christmas, we couldn’t have a tree because he was marking all over it (4 months after I got him). It took about a year but when he got it, he was 100% good.

So yes, it can be done, but it’s a full time job for someone who’s very committed.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I got Merlin from the breeder at 16 months old. He was marking all over the place, just like all the many other males and females. He was doing all his business inside the house and in his crate, had never been outside.
> 
> I started housebreaking him as soon as we got home and I had him neutered a few weeks after. To be honest, it’s a lot of work and constant watching. I had to use belly bands as well. The first Christmas, we couldn’t have a tree because he was marking all over it (4 months after I got him). It took about a year but when he got it, he was 100% good.
> 
> So yes, it can be done, but it’s a full time job for someone who’s very committed.


Wow Dechi! It does sound like it was a full time job. Good for you sticking with it. How did you use the the belly bands as part of the housebreaking? Did you keep him in the bands all the time when he was inside? 

Also, another question for everyone....they would be two males together, father and son. Do you think that's a problem to have two toy males?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Wow Dechi! It does sound like it was a full time job. Good for you sticking with it. How did you use the the belly bands as part of the housebreaking? Did you keep him in the bands all the time when he was inside?


No, I came to a point where I knew when he would mark so I only kept the belly band on during those times. You need to allow him to make mistakes and catch him in the act, because that’s how he will learn that his behavior is not desirable for you.

So I would give as much freedom as possible, watch him like a hawk to catch and stop mistakes, and praise like a crazy lunatic when he did his business outside !


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Dechi said:


> No, I came to a point where I knew when he would mark so I only kept the belly band on during those times. You need to allow him to make mistakes and catch him in the act, because that’s how he will learn that his behavior is not desirable for you.
> 
> So I would give as much freedom as possible, watch him like a hawk to catch and stop mistakes, and praise like a crazy lunatic when he did his business outside !


Dechi, are both your toys male? What do you think of two males together, will they get along? My husband jokes that once this dog is in our home, I will never give him back, no matter the problems, so I'm trying to think of everything up front.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I wonder if it would be possible to have him neutered before he came home with you? I know it wouldn't solve the problem, but it might lessen the urge before his "fresh" start at your house. From my, limited, understanding dogs relearn some rules when they move houses so with less of an urge from the beginning, unmarked carpets, and your diligence maybe you'd have an easier go of it?

Forgive me if the notion is ridiculous.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Dechi, are both your toys male? What do you think of two males together, will they get along?


They’re male and female. The female is the boss. I’ve had males and females together and two females, but never two males. Oh, not true ! I’ve had two males when I was a lot younger. Both neutered and it was just fine. I think if both dogs are neutered the chances of it working are greater. But I would definitely make the two of them meet on neutral grounds before adopting. Just to see how they get along.

I know it’s hard, but doing a test for maybe a week would be a good thing also. They can get along fine on neutral grounds, but war might start at home, because that’s where territorial problems would occur.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Misteline said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to have him neutered before he came home with you? I know it wouldn't solve the problem, but it might lessen the urge before his "fresh" start at your house. From my, limited, understanding dogs relearn some rules when they move houses so with less of an urge from the beginning, unmarked carpets, and your diligence maybe you'd have an easier go of it?


Thanks Misteline! I spoke the breeder and she did say that she could have him neutered before he came to me, which may help with a fresh start. I'm thinking that is the best route....


Dechi said:


> I know it’s hard, but doing a test for maybe a week would be a good thing also. They can get along fine on neutral grounds, but war might start at home, because that’s where territorial problems would occur.


Thank you Dechi for the advice. I did tell the breeder that I would want to try it out for a couple of weeks to see how the dynamics were working with the two males. My husband says I would never give him up once he's in our house, and there may be some truth to that, so I'm debating whether I want to put myself through that emotional turmoil. I'm also nervous about having a dog in a belly band for the rest of his life indoors if I can't break the marking habit. From your previous post, Dechi, it sounds like the marking can eventually be broken with a lot of persistence and time. I do have a friend with a rescue toy poodle permanently in a belly band indoors, and I just don't want that to be me!


----------

